
Show HN: EasyLlama – Sexual Harassment Training Made Easy (Required in NY/CA/IL) - leahcim
https://www.easyllama.com/
======
gbronner
I just attended one of these. Guess we won't be having the 'best bodies in
tech' competition this year. A lot of people pay their kids to take the
classes. Once you've seen it once it is extremely boring. There's about five
minutes of content in each hour, and no way to test out of it.

------
samouch1180
I just took the EasyLlama training at my company and I LOVED it! It's really
different than boring courses that I took in the past, it works on mobile
phone and it is truly interactive, lots of videos, quizzes, etc... very
engaging. If I had my own business I would definitely think about them.

------
michalf6
Citizen of Poland here, I had to have a double take on this because I thought
it’s a joke at first. It’s not. Way to go USA.

